# Blue Ridge Parkway



## Friz

Would like to drive the parkway north from around Asheville, NC, first week of June, mid-week. Would like to make it to Roanoke the first day approximately 260 miles. I understand the speed lit is 45 mph and less so at least 5.7 hours. This time not interested in stopping at every "lookout" just a leisurely drive pulling our 28' 5th wheel enjoying the spectacular scenery.  A little help please. All comments welcome.

Thanks, Friz


----------



## Friz

oh dear, quiet forum. don't mean to wake anyone but you are supposed to drive/travel with your rv. sush, rvers are sleeping.


----------



## nickjolly29

I drove to the blue ridge parkway once, there was heavy snowfall at night. I was stuck there for 10 hours. Now I prefer traveling on flights near to that place from Vancouver. I book cheap domestic flights from frontier airlines reservations as this is a safe decision for me and my family.


----------



## Friz

Thanks for the reply Nick I got an email notification of your reply. Nice idea but for our summer trip driving the Blue Ridge Parkway was the destination. Anyhow this site is fairly inactive (dead). I had forgotten about it and have never visited again since last May. I have found IRV2.com to be the most active RV forum.


----------



## jackjilley

hi, Friz if you are facing any type of issue like that you can also call frontier airlines reservations from here all experts the will help you and provide advice on the situation what you can do...!


----------



## MickUpi

Oh, you'll want to do a Lotta stopping on the BRP.


----------

